# Finding, testing raight Linux for diferent pc.



## Readlight (Dec 13, 2017)

Is there a fast way to test all these operating systems in one flash drive, these in *Universal USB Installer*.
I whealy dont like hoow microsoft abandoing older computers and implementing things what i dont like, no trust for them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 13, 2017)

How did Microsoft abandon old computers?  I've got Windows 10 running on Pentium D systems, how much older do you want them to go?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 13, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> How did Microsoft abandon old computers?  I've got Windows 10 running on Pentium D systems, how much older do you want them to go?


Exactly I had Win 10 Pro 64 running on an ancient AMD Turon X2 laptop until  the power brick died. So yeah pure nonsense.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 13, 2017)

Readlight said:


> Is there a fast way to test all these operating systems in one flash drive, these in *Universal USB Installer*.


I believe what you want to know is: Is there a way to load multiple versions of Linux on one USB drive and then test each of them out?  I don't know, but Windows has nothing to do with this question.  Maybe: http://www.zalman.com/contents/products/view.html?no=20


----------



## Kursah (Dec 14, 2017)

I primarily use Easy2Boot for multi-ISO bootable USB drives that have a mix of Linux, Windows and utility ISOs. 

I've also used Sardu and another one I can't think of. But Easy2Boot has been the most consistent.


----------



## T.R. (Dec 14, 2017)

There is Linux AIO.


----------

